# My X-mas Wish List: New York Knicks Edition



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I know Christmas is over and done with but I thought this would be kind of fun anyway. Although our team has had a spurt of recent success and is on the verge of the 8th seed of the playoffs, I know an 11-18 record leave some wanting more. And now the rules: 
(1) Your wish list has to be reasonable. No Kobe's, Garnett's, Pierce's, etc. because we know those guys won't be moved.
(2) This list will *NOT *include 2010 free agents. The guys we are looking at won't be traded before the deadline in February.
(3) You don't necessarily need to formulate trades to form this list. By no means are we forming a roster- just a list of individuals that could fit into our offemse and help us improve this ball club.
(4) Keep the discussion respectful! We need some constructive conversation and not bickering. We'll start off with PG's and proceed through each of the 4 other respective positions.

*POINT-GUARD (PG)
Chris Paul:* This by far is the biggest reach of my wish list and still it comes with both pros and cons. Paul is widely recieved as the premier PG in the league but is very small and not particularly athletic. In a league that is progressively getting taller, faster and stronger at the PG position, these deficiencies are a problem especially given the new crop of players at his position. In either case, Paul may very well be available if we're willing to offer up Danilo and take back ALL of the Hornets bad contracts. This seems like a steep bill but that likely would not even be possible if it wasn't for an economy that contributed to a 7.6% drop in ticket sales league-wide, which is especially more relevant to teams like the Hornets. 

*Stephen Curry:* Although the Warriors reportedly backed off a deal for Amare Stoudamire because of the Suns insistence of Curry being included, there have been rumors about them willing to have a fire-sale the past several weeks. I guess this is to be expected with any team underachieving as much as they are. The question is whether we should be willing to take on Corey Maggette in a package for him? I think so because Curry is a solid edition for our team and has demonstrated that he is more than capable of running an offense.

*Ricky Rubio:* The Rubio situation is very different from the Curry situation. Although there has been trade speculation involving him since the draft, Kahn is still denying that he is available. Let's be honest though; Flynn and Rubio will not mesh with one another and Rubio still appears to be hesitant to make any commitment to the franchise. Fortunately for Kahn, Flynn is more than capable of running the point and Rubio is an excellent trade commodity. The question is whether the Knicks have enough to exchange for him in a deal and whether Rubio can access every bit of his potential to make betting the farm, worth it all.

*Sergio Rodriquez: *Low-risk, high-reward type of player. He's still very young and has shown the ability to create for his teammates. He's not very good on defense but a better shooter than people give him credit for. I'd press the Kings to see what we'd need to give up in a deal (Nate Robinson?) but I think he is attainable despite making himself more integral to the Kings rotation.

*DJ Augustin:* The guy's been stapled to the bench so long, I've forgot what he can do. I do remember him being an ultra-quick PG in the mold of a TJ Ford with a better scoring ability. I'd role the dice on that.

*Ramon Sessions:* He still can't shoot but I have always liked his game. I don't think he creates shots for people but I do believe he's an excellent distributor and a potential defender at the point.

*SHOOTING-GUARD (SG)
Nick Young: *This guy is a very good player in the making. He's very intelligent offensively (moves without the ball well) and has the type of athletic ability that will make him a tough cover if he ever gets consistent playing time. I think he'll be Kevin Martin 2.0 (but MUCH better defenisvely).

*Terrence Williams:* I see a better version of a young Larry Hughes. I think his athletic ability makes him especially important in our system because he can rebound very well from his position and initiate the break. This skill would make our system go, meaning Williams might improve this team significantly without necessarily having to access much of his potential. Best of all is that the guy might be a shut-down defender in the making, which our team desperately needs.

*Sasha Vujacic:* The kid is an excellent shooter but has not found his rhythm with the Lakers. I honestly believe that if he were allowed more freedom in putting the ball on the floor, he would emerge as one of the best shooters in the league. He also has a reputation as a ball-handler that also doubles as an excellent ball-mover- two qualities that come as a premium in our system. Vujacic is also a solid defender, even though he does not get credit on this end of the floor. He does have a contract that extends beyond 2010 but in the right deal, I roll the dice.

*Von Wafer:* Another low-risk, high-reward player. I'm pretty sure he has a ****ty attitude but the guy can score the ball. Considering the gapping holes in our back-court, I'd sign him to a minor deal until he is healthy to play.

*Kevin Martin:* Although the Kings have not put him on the block, they'll soon find out that he and Tyreke Evans won't mesh. Martin has developed a superiority complex and chucks the ball, often to the detriment of team play. With the team showing their ability to win games, that type of play will not be tolerated but I don't think Martin will go quietly into the night. A new venue and coach might cause just enough discomfort to get him back with the program. If not, let the Kings hold onto him.

*SMALL-FORWARD (SF)*
*N/A-* I like Danilo and Bender as our SF's. A few months ago I would have supported a deal for Tracy McGrady but I do not believe he'll return to the same form that made him an all-star.

*POWER-FORWARD (PF)
Linas Kleiza:* the guy certainly is no star but he is a solid role player that fits out style: rugged PF with the ability to shoot the 3 ball, score with his back to the basket and still rebound at a respectable rate. If our superstar does not come at the PF spot, I think we need to look into signing this guy since he is a prime candidate in a drive-and-kick game.

*Anthony Randolph: *This guy was my pick in the 2008 draft and I still find myself appreciating his game. A Lamar Odom prototype defensively with similar ability scoring the ball, handling and distributing the ball. I see him as an excellent fit next to Danilo, who is not nearly the capable point-forward I thought he was.

*CENTER (C)
Kevin Love:* My impression of this guy's game has sky-rocketed since his draft. He does everything on the floor and is actually more athletic than I once thought he was. I doubt he'll be available but when your team has only won 5 games of well beyond the 20 games on the year, anyone might be available (Nate Robinson and David Lee?). Two things make me concerned about Love in this system: (1) our heavy reliance on the pick and roll using the 5, which requires more nimbleness than skill and (2) D'Antoni's inability to coach to his players as opposed to his system.

*Samuel Dalembert:* Speaking of the pick and roll, this dude would be the ****. He's uber-athletic, on the trading block, and is more than capable of anchoring a defense (making Jared Jefferies expendable). Unfortunaterly, Dalembert does absolutely nothing more than that, which might cause D'Antoni to bench him.

*Tyson Chandler:* Its the same exact situation as Dalembert, although Chandler is more athletic, a bit more skilled (in terms of his offensive awareness), and more aggressive offensively. I'm not sure he is on the block but is averaging just 6ppg and 6rpg with Larry Brown.

*Chris Kaman:* A prototypical center that is one of the top 5 center's in the league. For whatever reason, his name has found its way into several rumors around the league. Should he really be available, I like him with the Knicks. Like with the Love situation, his skills might be marginalized in a system that stipulates a center work the pick and roll, rebound the ball and hit the occassional jump shot. It would be awful if this guy became Darko Milicic 2.0 on our team (skilled big man that does everything but not necessarily these things well).

*Marcus Camby:* of the aforementioned centers, Camby may present himself as the best option for the Knicks. Not only is he an intelligent veteran but the guy has an expiring contract that helps further our 2010 agenda. Until that point in time, Camby provides us with one of the best rebounders in the league (especially offensively) and one of the best shot blockers in the league, helping to fulfill a desperate need of ours. Unlike Dalembert and Chandler, Camby has some offensive skill with the ability to put the ball on the floor and shoot it(with range out to 15ft) relatively effectively; in the pick and roll, he loses nothing in terms of speed, agility and jumping ability. The question is whether we have enough assets to surrender in a deal for him that does not hurt our teams long-term aspirations.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> *Terrence Williams:* I see a better version of a young Larry Hughes. I think his athletic ability makes him especially important in our system because he can rebound very well from his position and initiate the break. This skill would make our system go, meaning Williams might improve this team significantly without necessarily having to access much of his potential. Best of all is that the guy might be a shut-down defender in the making, which our team desperately needs.


I wanted Terrence Williams before last season "Lottery Balls" dropped. 
I wanted to see Terrence Williams and Nate come off the bench and become our 4th Qtr. backcourt-tandem "Finishers & Closers" this season (D.Rose & Ben Gordon creativeness).


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

nick young and von wafer is plausible but unlikely


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> I wanted Terrence Williams before last season "Lottery Balls" dropped.
> I wanted to see Terrence Williams and Nate come off the bench and become our 4th Qtr. backcourt-tandem "Finishers & Closers" this season (D.Rose & Ben Gordon creativeness).


I recall you touting Williams before the draft Kiyaman and I got to say that he's everything you mentioned. Fortunately for us, the Nets don't seem to have a need for him having played Courtney Lee ahead of him. They do need a 3, which is why I believe that exchanging Wilson Chandler in a package for him might be benefitial to both teams. I even think Williams can start on our team.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> nick young and von wafer is plausible but unlikely


Its interesting you should say that. I could understand how you feel about Nick Young because it is fairly obvious the guy just needs a shot to perform. Why do you feel the way about Von Wafer whose a phone call away from signing with our team?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

P.S., I totally forgot to add Marcus Camby to the list.

*CENTER(C)*
*Marcus Camby:* of the aforementioned centers, Camby may present himself as the best option for the Knicks. Not only is he an intelligent veteran but the guy has an expiring contract that helps further our 2010 agenda. Until that point in time, Camby provides us with one of the best rebounders in the league (especially offensively) and one of the best shot blockers in the league, helping to fulfill a desperate need of ours. Unlike Dalembert and Chandler, Camby has some offensive skill with the ability to put the ball on the floor and shoot it(with range out to 15ft) relatively effectively; in the pick and roll, he loses nothing in terms of speed, agility and jumping ability. The question is whether we have enough assets to surrender in a deal for him that does not hurt our teams long-term aspirations.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I recall you touting Williams before the draft Kiyaman and I got to say that he's everything you mentioned. Fortunately for us, the Nets don't seem to have a need for him having played Courtney Lee ahead of him. They do need a 3, which is why I believe that exchanging Wilson Chandler in a package for him might be benefitial to both teams. I even think Williams can start on our team.


I think Chandler is talented and all, but he and CDR are redundant imo.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

eddymac said:


> I think Chandler is talented and all, but he and CDR are redundant imo.


Isn't CDR a 2 guard that's playing out of position because of the Nets circumstances?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I recall you touting Williams before the draft Kiyaman and I got to say that he's everything you mentioned. Fortunately for us, the Nets don't seem to have a need for him having played Courtney Lee ahead of him. They do need a 3, which is why I believe that exchanging Wilson Chandler in a package for him might be benefitial to both teams. I even think Williams can start on our team.




I'm a Fan-Favorite of PG-Nate, SG-W.Terrence, SF-Chandler, PF-Lee, and C-Lopez. 
I wanted the Knicks to rebuild around these _five_ players. 

This season Wilson Chandler was supposed to be our 20 point scorer, shooting 44 to 46 FG%, 5 rbd, 3 ast, 1 blk, at the SF position. 
Only switching to defend the off-guard or PF during the 4th quarter. 

Just b/c Chandler is stronger, quicker, and more defensive minded than Harrington, Jefferies, and Gallo at the PF position, he is forced to always rotate to the PF position. And the samething goes for Chandler always rotating as our SG too. 
5.8 Nate
6.6 W.Terrence
6.8 Chandler 
6.9 Lee 
7.0 Lopez 
Gives the Knicks our ole DEFENSE, with a pesky guard who have a mean transition game.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> I'm a Fan-Favorite of PG-Nate, SG-W.Terrence, SF-Chandler, PF-Lee, and C-Lopez.
> I wanted the Knicks to rebuild around these _five_ players.
> 
> This season Wilson Chandler was supposed to be our 20 point scorer, shooting 44 to 46 FG%, 5 rbd, 3 ast, 1 blk, at the SF position.
> ...


I'm sure that would be an excellent young core but I'm hesistant to assume it would be right for us. As solid a coach D'Antoni is coaching his style (and his style only), I feel one of his major flaws is the inability to develop young talent. When you look at his coaching portfolio, the guy does not have a single young player he has turned into a major contributor in this league. 

With the Suns: (1) Marion was already Marion, (2) Stoudamire was already on his way to being a big time scorer (sans a jump shot which D'Antoni didn't really help perfect),(3)Joe Johnson didn't become Joe Johnson until Atlanta and (4) Maceji Lampe is out of the league. When you consider the D'Antoni also contributed to trading young players like *Rajon Randon, Nate Robinson* and the pick(s) that inevitabily became *Rudy Fernandez *(and *Loul Deng *I believe), its clear that this guy not only has little experience in developing talent but might not even want to coach young players. This might be why our focus is on improving this team via free agency and not the draft. Its really unfortunate though because there have been several players taken in the past 2 drafts that could have helped build a contender for the future (see the Thunder). In light of D'Antoni's style, we should consider ponying up our young players for a star/veteran before their trade value decreases.

P.S., you got to wonder whether Brook Lopez can play in an uptempo system when his game is so half-court oriented. I like him but I wouldn't consider him a fit and wonder how effective he'd really be on a winning team as opposed to a losing one.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think we can add Andre Igoudala to this list. For some reason, there have been rumblings about the Sixers willing to ditch him (and additional salaries) in exchange for cap space (particularly for McGrady). If I'm Donnie Walsh, I give them a call because Igoudala is a jack-of-all trades. He certainly isn't a scorer but finds a way to play some of the best defense in the league, rebounds at a particularly high rate and does an excellent job of finding players for easy shots. Like I said earlier, ditch our young players (save Gallo)along with Jefferies and Eddy Curry for cap space; then take on vets like Igoudala that can also be assets to the team in the future.


----------

